# Counter conspiracy theory: Canibus is a closet furry



## Friskyaa123 (May 11, 2018)

do not take this at face value. Just "rap lyrics that sound dangerously gay", furry humor version "rap lyrics that sound dangerously furry"

appendix: the nuclear cruise missles could be red rockets too

Edit: maybe this is false flag, maybe he fears the furry agenda

Edit: another interesting verse

"
You fraudulent. Feminine. Fragile as a feather is
With an effortless blow, I'll crack your whole skeleton
"

sexual dimorphism of tropical birbs

blows should be effortless yes

Edit: apparently this song was made before Breath of the Wild


----------



## Ginza (Jun 7, 2018)

I dunno mate I think you’re right


----------



## Yakamaru (Jun 7, 2018)

For some reason I expected this thread to make zero sense. I was not disappointed.


----------



## Friskyaa123 (Jun 7, 2018)

Ginza said:


> I dunno mate I think you’re right



if you a canine you can be both swole and swell

Edit: if "interrupt the cipher unannounced" is dissolving his ego boundary thru lyrical immersion and temporarily realizes he wants to bang a swole fox. Was he "highsexual" at the time too


also any work calling someone a "wimp" is amusing considering that kind of "wimpification" art exists, lol. Eh guess it's not called that but like "muscle drain" nerd TF


----------



## Ginza (Jun 7, 2018)

Frisky1753 said:


> if you a canine you can be both swole and swell
> 
> Edit: if "interrupt the cipher unannounced" is dissolving his ego boundary thru lyrical immersion and temporarily realizes he wants to bang a swole fox. Was he "highsexual" at the time too
> 
> ...



OwO I am indeed both swole and SWELL if you know what I mean
>;3


----------



## AppleButt (Jun 7, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> For some reason I expected this thread to make zero sense. I was not disappointed.



Yet he is so fun to read!


----------



## Friskyaa123 (Jun 7, 2018)

hahahahaha minus the muscle drain fetish I don't think some 'straight' guys realize they might be getting off on the 'other guy is an unswole pathetic nerd' dynamic. This guy Kali Muscle talking about the unswole nerds need to get on Pornhub and stuff, flol. Also sneaking suspicion he's a rhino furry

Edit: by coincidence he was /on/ Pornhub flol


----------



## Friskyaa123 (Jun 8, 2018)

"gayrapperjokesgayfurryrapperjokes" character count is 33, illuminati


----------

